# My First Mount on a 6900



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

looks good -- I like that form!


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

very nice!! I like the ears


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree -- like it -- ears are perfection!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

really like it


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah it looks great


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats great looking mount.


----------



## hoytmatrix (May 18, 2011)

That's an awesome looking mount right there!


----------



## Deer Coroner (Oct 5, 2011)

Good Job!


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

look great


----------



## NaturesEcho (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Very nice mount and buck


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Jeff A M (Sep 13, 2011)

Great job.


----------

